

Early detection of a heart attack - billthomson

Any kind of device that can help dectors an early heart is actually a must. This is the 21st Century which has the technology to go with. Why OT use this to help all of us before it's too late
======
michaelpinto
High blood pressure is called the silent killer because most people who have
it don't know that they have it unless they see a doctor. You can check for
high blood pressure with a device that costs well under $100 and is available
at pretty much every drug store in the land. Will someone who can't afford to
see a doctor get a device? No.

